# stripping paint off of plastic shells



## ray2001 (Dec 29, 2012)

I am trying to find a method to safely strip factory finishes off of plastic locomotive shells. Does anyone have a surefire method ? I have tried urethane paint remover. with bad result, oven cleaner , not working and strong solutions of soaps. The soap method takes quite a long time, sometimes days. It does not give 100% results. I will always take the screen printing and decals but not the finish. I have also tried an eraser pencil with very little success.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

I use original formula Pine-Sol...


----------



## Hold'ErNewt (Nov 27, 2012)

...and Shay has the best smelling trains around...


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I use Oven Cleaner, so far it hasn't eaten any shells.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Hold'ErNewt said:


> ...and Shay has the best smelling trains around...


Well...my beloved has no complaints, that's for sure...:laugh:


----------



## ray2001 (Dec 29, 2012)

When you use oven cleaner what brand and how long do you let it work. I have the 5 minute kind and am trying it on an old concor shell, it does not even seem to touch it. I have also tried soaps, Strong like what is used for auto detail. I have never used pinesol, How do you mix it and how long do you soak the shells.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I use the Wallmart bargain spray stuff, don't recall how long it specifies, but I leave it on overnight. I put it in a plastic bag after spraying it throughly.


----------



## dablaze (Apr 17, 2012)

You can also try a long soak in 99% isopropryl.

Craig


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm finding it harder and harder to find the 99% stuff nowadays, I have to settle for the 91% now.


----------



## ray2001 (Dec 29, 2012)

The easy off did the trick!! Thank you, now have four concor PA-1 bodies to paint in Erie Lackawanna and DL&W!!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Glad it worked out, clean them really well before painting, make sure you got all the oven cleaner off.  I normally wipe them down with Alcohol after the stripping.


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

I found out yesterday that when using oven cleaner it should be at or slightly above room temp. It was kinda chilly yesterday and it didn't seem to work so well.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Agreed. During the summer, I set the stripping pan outside ... plenty of heat to activate the cleaner nicely. But during winter, the cold weather would all-but stop the stripping process.

Let the parts soak in the oven cleaner indoors, but do be careful about fumes / ventillation.

TJ


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm going to try it again tomorrow. Hopefully with the paint/coating not being taken off and being subjected to the oven cleaner won't make it difficult to remove whats left.


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

Ok. 3rd time wasn't a charm. I have this Bachmann steamer (it said merry christmas on the tender) that I have been attempting to strip the paint off of. I sprayed oven cleaner three times. No dice. It "chipped" the paint more than anything. So my next step is Brake fluid. 

Any guesses on why the oven cleaner failed?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

One can only presume it's _*oven paint*_ on the locomotive. 

Seriously, I'm sure the type of paint base can have a large effect.


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

HAHA!! Oven paint!! I dunno. I tried the Alcohol first. It started to strip it then stopped. The first oven cleaner setting stripped 75% of what was left. The 2nd nothing. And the 3rd was totally fruitless. I'm just wondering if the oven cleaner "dried" out the paint? It will chip off with the thumb nail. I'm going to go get some brake fluid soon.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Very odd...


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Heat, baby, heat ... keep the oven cleaner warm while it's working. I suspect that would help.

TJ


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

I did that the last two times. Hmmmm. Where's spring time at!?!? 

Hopefully the brake fluid will do the trick. Then a rinse of alcohol and paint time!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

dannyrandomstate said:


> Where's spring time at!?!?


Let's see what ol' Pux Phil tells us tomorrow!  :thumbsup:


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

Come on Phil!!! 

Brake fluid purchased. Hoping for good results tomorrow!


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I use purple cleaner.


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

Royal purple or super clean?


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Catrol super clean or Zep purple cleaner, Royal purple might be the same stuff too. 
You can get Castrol at autoparts stores, Zep at Home Depot.


----------



## ray2001 (Dec 29, 2012)

Just got done using a portable soda blaster to remove the balance of the paint from my shells. Really did a fantastic job, did not disturb any of the detail. Now they are ready to paint. The soda has cleaned them up and put just the right surface for paint. Got to get one of these for myself. Guess they are about $ 150 plus the soda.


----------

